# GrannyNOT gives me some balls



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

So... I don't know how to put this... I mean I'm still in shock.

This guy... omg..

It has your billing address on here... assuming it's yours.

Just...

REALLY?!!?!!

I don't quite know how to say or.. yea... I'm at a loss for words, save one.. BALLS..

Let the pictures speak for themselves.

AWW CUTE!










AWESOME! I LOVE BUFFALO MEAT!!!










The hell are Bull Fries?










WUT...????










Yes... you read that correct. Buffalo Testicles... FREAKING...BALLS!!!

I JUST.. WOW...

You've shut this old man up for a few... I'm so confused and I don't even. um.. yea


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Well now you got 5 lbs of balls to back you up, or just hang really, really low....


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

Very, very nice....


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

So you got cock and balls today..

OMG!!!LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That..... is.... AWESOME!!!

Well done, granny!!!

:biglaugh:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Good eats right there! :hungry:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Awesome. Yes, they are delicious.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

F'n PEELED??? WTF is that all about???? LOL!!!

I'm sure you will enjoy them Dan...Peeled Balls, just what you needed!!!

:ss


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

lol.. nice bring some to moose fest.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> So you got cock and balls today..
> 
> OMG!!!LOL


All I can think of now is the adam sandler Clip

great bomb


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

johnmoss said:


> So you got cock and balls today..


^ Epic



David_ESM said:


> Awesome. Yes, they are delicious.


...so uh, David likes balls in his mouth? Shit man, you make this too easy...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gosh said:


> Shit man, you make this too easy...


Must wait til Friday... Must wait til Friday... Must wait til Friday...


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Wut

Thank goodness they are peeled... Otherwise it'd just be gross.

Dan's a most deserving botl :biglaugh:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ound: :lol: :r: ound: :lol: :r: ound: :lol: :r:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

well..if that ain't the funniest damn bomb ever...cock and balls....wow!!
For more info...watch this:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

At least they aren't moose balls


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I am afraid


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

while not BULLS balls...still a funny clip!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Well now you got 5 lbs of balls to back you up, or just hang really, really low....


:biglaugh:


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Mark this for the best bomb ever!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:dance::banana: LOL :banana::dance:



:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


That is freaking hilarious...


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum, its breathtaking I suggest you try it! :rotfl::woohoo: Good gracious thats an original funny arse bomb there! Enjoy those Dan!


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Had lamb fries. Never had these. They didn't really taste like anything. Don't get why someone would eat them. If I'm going to go thru ordering balls, theyd better be outstanding. 

Yeah....... I realize how that sounded. Couldn't think of a better way to write it.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

accuse us of bombing like grannys will you...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

gasdocok said:


> accuse us of bombing like grannys will you...


Claiming things?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

hardcz said:


> You've shut this old man up for a few... I'm so confused and I don't even. um.. yea


Don't make promises you can't keep!!!! LOL


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

There will be hell to pay.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

jphank said:


> At least they aren't moose balls


HEY! Not funny...hehehehe


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

ROFL....this is the greatest bomb I have seen so far in my short tenure at puff.....ROFL, and couldn't have happened to a nicer guy,lol


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes Andrew, I do...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> accuse us of bombing like grannys will you...





hardcz said:


> Claiming things?


So I have no problem owning up... Yeah - I was one of the original recipients of a bomb saying I "bombed like a granny" so certainly a little return fire was warranted. And what "Granny" sends bulls balls to someone?

We just wanted to let you know Dan that secret bombers who blame others need to have the *balls* to own up to what they did and since you didn't own up - we got you some *balls* = 5 freakin pounds worth!! :r: :lol: ound:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I've admitted and denied nothing!

I think you guys just have a sick fascination of watching me eat these on vherf one night.... OH.. IT WILL HAPPEN!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Is that sauce dribbling down your chin?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> So I have no problem owning up... Yeah - I was one of the original recipients of a bomb saying I "bombed like a granny" so certainly a little return fire was warranted. And what "Granny" sends bulls balls to someone?
> 
> We just wanted to let you know Dan that secret bombers who blame others need to have the *balls* to own up to what they did and since you didn't own up - we got you some *balls* = 5 freakin pounds worth!! :r: :lol: ound:


:nod: yup, one more "granny" checking in :wink:


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Holy cow.........


----------

